# GPS receiver (bluetooth?)

## Spida

Hi,

  I am looking into buying a GPS receiver for use with my notebook for

  mapping, routing and other (*cough* kismet *cough*) applications.

  I have all serial, usb and bluetooth connectors, but I am looking a

  bit harder in the bluetooth direction.

  In particular, I would like to know:

  - What hardware will work?

  - What software is there for mapping/routing?

  - Are there any bluetooth gps receiver working?

  I have found the

Holux gr230 

Emtac

Fortuna Clip on gps 

  quite interesting, do they work with linux?

 Timo

----------

## MHD

interested in the answer to this and If anyone has used any of the PCMCIA gps recievers

----------

## amasidlover

I was quite interested in this so I had a look at the links and they all said that they use SPP (Serial Port Protocol) over bluetooth which should be supported by the RFCOMM drivers. I also searched google for bluetooth gps and linux and found this: Holux UK which says that they include linux drivers with it!

Post back if you buy one I'd be interested to hear how/if they work.

----------

## MHD

Now that KISMET is working might have to play...

No one out there with any experiences (Guess they are kind of new)

----------

## yakapiece

Old yes I know, but worth revisiting since I didn't find much in searching

I'm looking for a pcmcia receiver as well. My ibm x31 does not have a serial connection (rules out most of the receivers used by gpsdrive).   Maybe one of the previous posters have had success?

Thank you

----------

## kauschovar

I took a chance on the Holux GR-231.  It works with bluetooth, but mine doesn't work with USB.  I think the USB problem is specific to mine because it doesn't work in Linux or Windows (I tried four different computers -- two Linux, two Windows).  I have an RMA for my device because of the USB issue.  Hopefully the next device they send me will work with both USB and bluetooth.

For bluetooth:

```

kauschovar # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

kauschovar # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:11:22:33:44:55       HOLUX GR-231

kauschovar # rfcomm connect hci0 00:11:22:33:44:55

Connected /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0 to 00:11:22:33:44:55 on channel 1

Press CTRL-C for hangup

kauschovar # gpsd -p /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0

kauschovar $ gpsdrive

```

----------

## Pergamon

Following the steps described above, I can use my bluetooth GPS fortuna clipon BTGPS without any problems with gpsdrive. Very nice.

One small difference:

```
rfcomm connect hci0 00:0a:3a:00:66:aa
```

created a device /dev/rfcomm0 which I had to make readable for users

```
chmod a+wr /dev/rfcomm0
```

in order to use gpsd and gpsdrive with a normal user account.

----------

## Gav

 *kauschovar wrote:*   

> I took a chance on the Holux GR-231.  It works with bluetooth, but mine doesn't work with USB.  I think the USB problem is specific to mine because it doesn't work in Linux or Windows (I tried four different computers -- two Linux, two Windows).  I have an RMA for my device because of the USB issue.  Hopefully the next device they send me will work with both USB and bluetooth.

 

Old thread I know, but I thought I'd just comment as I have a Holux GR-231 as well. There is a special £15 cable to enable the USB functionality. (Probably a USB to serial adaptor wired for the device). I have mine working with rfcomm on mY IBm X31 under Ubuntu (I have Gentoo on my server).

----------

## Stolz

I have not tried with Kismet, because when I had GPS to test I din't have any WiFi card, but I'm 100% sure the next bluetooth GPS receivers work like a charm in Gentoo, because I've tested them by myself  :Smile: :

Fortuna Clip-On dual (XTRAC2/ST)

RoyalTek RBT 1000 Xtrac2 

RoyalTek RBT 2001 x-mini (SiRF Star III)

I used to use gpsdrive (it's in Portage).

Hope it helps.

----------

